# Found Dog on San Juan between Sand Island & Mexican Hat



## Fallingup

No one will probably claim her. We ran the San Juan last spring and someone from the area had dumped 4 puppies by the river 1/2 way between sand island and mexican hat. A group of rafters picked them up and ran the stretch with them. They would have all died had they not picked them up.

What kind of people do that shit. 
Kudos to your group, maybe you can find a nice home for her!


----------



## David L

You and the dog may have hit the jackpot, finding each other. Enjoy the next 10+ years! What breed dog is she? Or is she a mutt?

By the way, look for a book "A Dog's Purpose". Very good story of a dog going through various lives, using what it learned from each one.


----------



## Wang

Read the book Merle's Door. This is exactly how it starts. Have fun!


----------



## ttr230

So cool of you! Enjoy your wonderful new dog! I concur...no one will claim her. God bless you for rescuing that pooch. She'll never forget you rescued her - they DO know!


----------



## okieboater

So good to hear that you folks rescued that dog!!! I can just imagine how lonely, scared and dis oriented it had to feel being abandoned in that difficult to survive country.

My wife and I have had several pets (dog and cat) just show up on the door step. Each one became a much loved member of the family. 

What a story you have to tell and my bet is your family now has a new family member that will give you their undivided love and many more stories to pass on.


----------



## David L

Wang said:


> Read the book Merle's Door. This is exactly how it starts. Have fun!


Thanks for the tip. My library has it and I'll get it later today.

By the way, my golden retriever will be out for her first ever day of boating tomorrow!


----------



## stuntsheriff

those res dogs are all crazy!beware!


----------



## yesimapirate

How about a pic of this lost pup?


----------



## pinemnky13

I found 2 dogs in utah 2 years ago ( http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-2-dogs-at-fishermans-ford-9-6-09-a-27464.html . I put ads out and posted it here. No-one ever claimed them and they have come to be great compainions on the river and off the river. 
I hope you have the same luck with yours as we did with ours, they might be small but they are great dogs


----------



## Jensjustduckie

stuntsheriff said:


> those res dogs are all crazy!beware!


Show me someone or something that is NOT crazy when it's been abandoned and is starving. 

Res dogs can be AWESOME pets too, they just need a little TLC first.


----------



## newmexjd

We pretty much knew that if we let her into our raft she would be coming home with us. She's already fitting in with our Golden Retriever and 2 cats - we're calling her Chinle since she showed up a mile from Chinle Wash. With 4 meals a day I'm guessing that Chinle will be looking good in no time.

John


----------



## Berkeley

thats awesome...good looking dog


----------



## DaarrnIt

very good looking dog. Living in SW CO I know quite a few former rez dog strays, and as well as having owned one myself I can say they are some of the best mutts you can find. Very loyal to their family that "rescued" them. Enjoy your new family member


----------



## okieboater

Now that is a good looking Dog! Good things will happen to you guys for the rescue!!!


----------



## lhowemt

David L said:


> Thanks for the tip. My library has it and I'll get it later today.
> 
> By the way, my golden retriever will be out for her first ever day of boating tomorrow!


Great book, wouldn't it be wonderful if all dogs could live that life. At least most people give their dogs a pretty darn good one. Congrats on the golden boating!

Good job on saving the dog, she sure is a pretty one. Black dogs are awesome (and for some reason often avoided at shelters). Don't forget to post more photos later.


----------



## cataraftgirl

Good for you. My rafting buddy's dog is a rescue and she's the most awesome river dog ever. +1 on the book "A Dog's Purpose." It's a great book. Have fun with Chinle, she's a beauty.
KJ


----------

